# Just sayin!



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wife is only interested in sex for one thing...... she gets on top and gets off. Could care less about touching, kissing, foreplay, etc.
Can't wait till I kick her to the curb and find a sensual being that actually can communicate and enjoys my company!


----------



## The Renegade (May 16, 2012)

Looks like an interesting situation there. 

What happens if you take the lead or when you just don't let her get on top?


----------



## 9966 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like there is a lot more to this situation than you are posting. Are there other issues in your marriage? It sounds like she's using you to get off and for her human sexual need and isn't interested in emotionally connecting with you (making love). Perhaps I'm wrong, but it sounds like there's more to this....


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

discouraged1 said:


> Wife is only interested in sex for one thing...... she gets on top and gets off. Could care less about touching, kissing, foreplay, etc.
> Can't wait till I kick her to the curb and find a sensual being that actually can communicate and enjoys my company!


Wish I were a fly on your wall. I'd have all the juicy details because there is always a reason.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

The Renegade said:


> Looks like an interesting situation there.
> 
> What happens if you take the lead or when you just don't let her get on top?


She says "no" to virtually everything... if I try she pushes me away. She won't touch me or let me touch her down there and no oral sex either way. I am done.


----------

